# Gheenoe Army Invades ENP



## tom_in_orl

<rant>_The core members of the customgheenoe.com forum are a tight group. Lots of cool Gheenoe events happen through out the year like an owners rally, fishing trips, camping trips, etc...Its one of the great things about these boats. I wanted to share this with the members of microskiff.com  and use it to remind everyone that one of the initial reasons that I created this site was to encourage these types of activities regardless of who made the boat. Trips like this should happen over here too.   _</rant>

A few of the customgheenoe.com forum members got together last weekend to camp and fish in Everglades National Park. Now that we have most of the photos online I thought that I would share some of the better ones over here.

Most of us met up on Friday and left from Glades Haven in Everglades City towards Watson's Place. The first pics are from a smaller group who went out Thursday and slept on a chickee. 





































The boats lined up at Watson's and tent city. 





























If you are 6' tall don't buy the wal-mart 6x5 junior tent. You wont fit  ;D 










Fishing was a little slow but there were a few caught. 




























A few of us brought our kids. All in all the best part was probably sharing the experience with my son. The kids got a little obnoxious during the day but the adults were far worse at night  ;D





































The more mature crowd  :





































Part2 coming in a few minutes.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Lots of boat pics! 

perserverance32 in his Custom Gheenoe Lo Tide 25









Chasingtail driving and his cousin Jason in CT's Gheenoe Classic









perserverance32 and his Custom Gheenoe Lo Tide 25









jwkwin7 & Lo Tide 25 on left and whitesnooky & Lo Tide 15 on right









costefishnt & son in their Custom Gheenoe Lo Tide 25 DHCC









tom_in_orl & son in their Custom Gheenoe Lo Tide 25 DHCC









zerogravity in his Custom Gheenoe Lo Tide 15









costefishnt & son 









Brian in his ultra custom Gheenoe Highsider NMZ









gergheenoe in his Gheenoe Classic









DrDan in his Gheenoe Highsider









costefishnt & son, LT 25









Brian and his Gheenoe Highsider NMZ









From left to right. Costefishnt, costefishnt jr, weedy, Brian, gergheenoe









gergheenoe and son in their Gheenoe Classic









whitesnooky and his Custom Gheenoe Lo Tide 15









Costefishnt & jr in their Custom Gheenoe Lo Tide 25










whitesnooky and his Custom Gheenoe Lo Tide 15









gergheenoe and son in their Gheenoe Classic


----------



## tom_in_orl

Wildlife


Once camp was set up my son and I went fishing. We were starting to make our way into a creek mouth when we spotted this bobcat. It was a big one.


----------



## tom_in_orl

DrDan's cool rig for transporting his highsider


----------



## tom_in_orl

More cool pics.

Mr. Cool and Custom Gheenoe Ambassador - Costefishnt. 










This is the abandoned tractor at Watson's Place. 











Gergheenoe arriving back at camp as the sun sets. 










Friday morning sunrise










The end of a great trip. Stopping one last time on the trip back to Glades Haven. 










The only private residence left in ENP.










Don't do it!!!!!!


----------



## B.Lee

What a cool trip, looks like a great time.

One question though, I had no idea Bill Clinton was a Gheenoer, who noe?


----------



## Canoeman

Excellent report and that highsider trailer is the best thing ever. I'm going to make something like that for my canoe. It sure beats scraping the gel coat off when launching at a paved ramp.


----------



## Weedy

> What a cool trip, looks like a great time.
> 
> One question though, I had no idea Bill Clinton was a Gheenoer, who noe?



I tried all weekend to figure out who jason reminded me of! Until now I had given up! Well, you just hit the nail on the head, ole mr. slick willey himself. Thanks!

Weedy


----------



## iMacattack

> <rant>_The core members of the customgheenoe.com forum are a tight group. Lots of cool Gheenoe events happen through out the year like an owners rally, fishing trips, camping trips, etc...Its one of the great things about these boats. I wanted to share this with the members of microskiff.com  and use it to remind everyone that one of the initial reasons that I created this site was to encourage these types of activities regardless of who made the boat. Trips like this should happen over here too.   _</rant>


I think someone just volunteered to create an events comity.. ;D

Thanks for posting Tom... Your 100% correct, it's time for a microskiff.com outing...


----------



## backwaterbandits

Great job Tom! Thanks for posting the pics.
I think I attended the 1st MicroSkiff "event"
in "The Rock Garden" @ Ozello 4-29-07!


----------



## JRH

Great pics. Looks like a fun trip.

How were the bugs?


----------



## tom_in_orl

There were very few bugs. Temperatures on the trip were high 60s - low 70s during the day and high 40's at night. Probably the best weather possible.


----------



## costefishnt

nicely done Tom. It was definately a very memorable time. My son and I got a little more close, as well as spending some quality time with my best friend Brian whom heads back to the sandbox in Dec 09.

Other highpoints of the trip was getting to know somebody new. I didnt really know much about Walt (weedy) and after spending a couple evenings shooting the breeze, as well as a very interesting ride at 0430 sunday morning to deliver a couple of amature alkie bums back to their own Island, walt is a pretty good guy. I am glad I got to sit and talk with walt. very knowledgable, a bit a-holish, but a genuine good guy.

meeting all teh others and seeing the stupidity that abounds when a group of drinking micro-skiffers get together only solidifies a bond started by a small boat and the affliction for said craft.

Thanks to all whom went, can not wait to do it again!


----------



## Weedy

> a bit a-holish



Thank-you & back at you bud!


----------



## cjohnson

Looks like a great time was had by all. Wish I would have been there. Maybe next year


----------



## Festus

Nic pics Tom!  You Florida boys looked like you were cold in some of those pictures....did you cuddle? [smiley=tongueout.gif]


----------

